# Kangertech Mini Protank 3 short circuit



## bloo (5/10/15)

Hi Guys

I thought it would be good to share my experience with the Protank Mini 3 (especially as my first post! )

So last week I purchased the Kangertech Mini Protank 3. As I am moving up from a twisp, i'm sure you can imagine my excitement!
From the little research I did, I found that I could use my twisp battery with the Protank Mini. So Friday afternoon, my new tank arrived, I excitedly unpacked it, filled in some e-liquid and attached it to my twisp battery and voila! It didn't work! I tried firing up the twisp battery and no light would come on!

Since I had previous issues with my twisp, I decided to clean up the contact for the battery and the tank. I used a bit of tissue paper and made sure everything was as clean as I could get it. Tried firing up again - and nothing!

So I decided the must be an issue using the twisp battery. I headed down to the vape shop in Melrose and tried out a few of their batteries, none seemed to work, according to the guys there the tank has a short and they suggested I return the tank and get a new one. 

After reading up a bit on what could cause a short I found that the kangertech bottom coils often have a manufacturing fault, see the following link for the fix: 

http://vapingguides.com/blog/2013/06/bottom-coil-short-issues-evod-protank-viva-etc/comment-page-1/

This article describes a common problem on the kangertech coils, and after using their suggested fixed, I am happy to report my tank is working 100% with my twisp battery and I am confident it will work with any others as well. 

I hope this fix helps someone else who's still learning the ropes! I'm lucky my battery has short circuit protection! Hope yours does too! Be sure to check your coils before using them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (5/10/15)

Hi @bloo and welcome to the forum.

Thank you for sharing that info with us.


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

Welcome to the forum @bloo
Awesome first post

Glad you got it sorted.
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## bloo (5/10/15)

Thanks @Riaz and @Silver 
Happy to help!


----------



## BumbleBee (5/10/15)

Welcome to the forum @bloo 

Thanks for sharing that simple fix, hopefully it will help someone else with the same issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------

